# Toshiba L100 + Realtek eth0 + ACPI +IRQ = sado mazo

## zeroQ

значит есть бук Тошиба....  на нем

```
notik zeroq # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 81)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (rev 80)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

09:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

09:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

09:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

ядро 

```
Linux notik 2.6.20-x #1 SMP Tue Jul 3 23:58:55 MSD 2007 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

 из портажа собрано через genkernel.....

Проблема в том что вырубаеться сетевуха через некоторое время...  причем намертво...  ifconfig down/up не помогает..  unplug кабеля не помогает...  тока ребут машины....   dmesg выдает такую тему...

```
 notik zeroq # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.20-x (root@notik) (gcc версия 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #1 SMP Tue

 Jul 3 23:58:55 MSD 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f800 end: 000000000009

f800 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f800 size: 0000000000000800 end: 00000000000a

0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000dc000 size: 0000000000024000 end: 000000000010

0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000002ddb0000 end: 000000002deb

0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002deb0000 size: 0000000000006000 end: 000000002deb

6000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002deb6000 size: 000000000004a000 end: 000000002df0

0000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002df00000 size: 0000000000100000 end: 000000002e00

0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000e0000000 size: 0000000010000000 end: 00000000f000

0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 00000000fec1

0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee0

1000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fff80000 size: 0000000000080000 end: 000000010000

0000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002deb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002deb0000 - 000000002deb6000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002deb6000 - 000000002df00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002df00000 - 000000002e000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

734MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f70b0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 188080) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   188080

  HighMem    188080 ->   188080

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   188080

On node 0 totalpages: 188080

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1437 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 182547 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSQCI                                ) @ 0x000f7080

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSQCI L10      0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2deb15c5

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Goldfish 0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x2deb5f00

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2deb5f74

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2deb5fc4

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x2deb17ff

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x2deb15fd

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSQCI L10      0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 2e000000:b2000000)

Detected 1695.843 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 186611

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=804 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 re

al_root=/dev/sda4 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 739616k/752320k available (2680k kernel code, 12200k reserved, 1191k dat

a, 244k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 392 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xee800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 271 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xedeb0000   ( 734 MB)

      .init : 0xc04cf000 - 0xc050c000   ( 244 kB)

      .data : 0xc039e13c - 0xc04c7fb0   (1191 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc039e13c   (2680 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3395.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=6790649)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000000

00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00002040 00000000 0000000

0 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.70GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3395.32 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [1002/5a31] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [1002/5a3f] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:12.0 [1002/4379] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:13.0 [1002/4374] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:13.1 [1002/4375] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:13.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:13.2 [1002/4373] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:13.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:14.0 [1002/4372] 000c05 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:14.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:14.1 [1002/4376] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:14.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:14.3 [1002/4377] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:14.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:14.4 [1002/4371] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Found 0000:00:14.5 [1002/4370] 000401 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:14.5

PCI: Found 0000:00:14.6 [1002/4378] 000703 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:00:14.6

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:05.0 [1002/5a62] 000300 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:01:05.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:14.4, config 0e0900, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:09

PCI: Found 0000:09:01.0 [104c/ac56] 000607 02

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:09:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:09:02.0 [10ec/8139] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:09:02.0

PCI: Found 0000:09:04.0 [168c/001a] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0316bf0 for 0000:09:04.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:09

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:09:01.0, config 000000, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:09:01.0, config 000000, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:09 returning with max=0d

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:14.4, config 0e0900, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=0e

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

  got res [34000000:3407ffff] bus [34000000:3407ffff] flags 7200 for BAR 6 of 00

00:00:12.0

  got res [d0120000:d013ffff] bus [d0120000:d013ffff] flags 7202 for BAR 6 of 00

00:01:05.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: d0100000-d01fffff

  PREFETCH window: d4000000-d7ffffff

  got res [d0211000:d0211fff] bus [d0211000:d0211fff] flags 200 for BAR 0 of 000

0:09:01.0

PCI: moved device 0000:09:01.0 resource 0 (200) to d0211000

PCI: Bus 10, cardbus bridge: 0000:09:01.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-33ffffff

  MEM window: 38000000-3bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: d0200000-d02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-33ffffff

PCI: Enabling device 0000:09:01.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:01.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:09:01.0

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 704k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:13.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:13.1

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:13.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:13.2

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:14.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:14.0

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:14.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:14.1

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:14.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:14.3

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:14.5

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:14.5

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:00:14.6

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:00:14.6

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:09:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:09:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:09:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:09:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c021822a for 0000:09:04.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f593a for 0000:09:04.0

toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 sec

onds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ATIIXP: chipset revision 128

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8468-0x846f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdc: ATAPI 31X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

sata_sil 0000:00:12.0: version 2.0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xEE812080 ctl 0xEE81208A bmdma 0xEE812000 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xEE8120C0 ctl 0xEE8120CA bmdma 0xEE812008 irq 19

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK6034GS AH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

or FUA

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO

or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 20, io mem 0xd0007000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 20, io mem 0xd0005000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 20, io mem 0xd0006000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.0

-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x92a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

synaptics: Toshiba Satellite L100                    detected, limiting rate to

40pps.

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:02.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xee820000, 00:16:36:6b:c6:9e, IRQ 21

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0c 0005 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 1648  dirty entry 1644.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 0008a04a. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 0008a04a.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 0008a04a.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 0008a03c.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1 
```

 видно что ругаеться ACPI мол чето с IRQ видимо....    пробовал кучу версию ядер разные настройки..  ставил сетевуху в режиме модуля в ядре...  пофик....   причем отрубаеться чаще из за большого пробега инфы по каналу...  тоесть если просто сидеть в аське и ирке то дольше работает..  как тока начинаешь скачивать большой файл отрубаеться намертво...    кабель не битый...  проверял...   сама сетевуха рабочая под виндой пашет тип топ....     отключал поддержку ACPI в ядре и при загрузке (когда включено ACPI) выскакивает кернел паник..  тоесть без ACPI никуды....     перечитал много гуула проблем частая и у многих решалось переустановкой нового и другого дистра....  или установкой патчей для ACPI c sourceforge...  но эти патчи для ядра 2.15.* и ниже вроде..  а у мну 2.6.20+...    народ подскажите где копать в какую сторону?...   как настроить IRQ...  в биосе опции нету такой..   ХЕЛЛЛПП!!!!    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## neroot

Я бы начал стого, что:

1. Обновил ядро. echo sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86 > /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge gentoo-sources

2. Настроил бы ядро руками. Поэксперементировав и с аспи, и с драйвером 8139 (в особенности с ним).

И вопрос: демон acpid есть/работает в системе?

----------

## zeroQ

как я написал ядро стоит из gentoo-sources...   так же пробовал ядра повыше релизом...   бес толку..  настривал конечно руками....    с опциями карты игрался как тока мог...  и модуль и не молуль и опции и не опции..  без толку...   acpid пашет....   =(

----------

## neroot

Хм... А вариант биос обновить - отрабатывали?

----------

## zeroQ

хмм..  чето я про это подзабыл...  пойду попробую...

----------

## zeroQ

биос не помог...  =( есть еще какие варианты решения проблемы.....?

----------

## calculator

Этот dmesg после падения интерфейса?

Если проблема постоянно появляется при прокачке большой информации, попробуй прокачаться с livecd.

----------

## zeroQ

c livecd все оки доки пашет.....    но мну то сеть нуна постоянно ))...   dmesq после падения eth0 посление мессаги про него....

----------

## calculator

google по теме смотри

Оно?

----------

## zeroQ

с гуглом я общался....    проблему такого рода бывали не тока на реалтек чипах... тоесть от чипа не зависит...    проблемы решали или отключением acpi в ядре или функцией noapic...  или утановкой старого ядра...  или настройками в биосе по IRQ...   если у мну отключить acpi или в ядре или в загрузчике то система вылетает с кернел паник...  не может определить винт...  он у мну sata через silicon дрова пашет....    и проблема эта связана с IRQ..  но как это вылечить не убивая acpi? в ноутах на сегодня acpi далек от идеала....   =(....

----------

## zeroQ

не хочу ПСМСИА ))...   нуна чинить....

----------

## Laitr Keiows

А где содержимое логов сразу при появлении проблемы?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

```
Disabling IRQ #XX
```

перед этим случаем не появлялось?

Рекомендуют использовать ядерный параметр noirqdebug

http://www.mail-archive.com/netdev@vger.kernel.org/msg15993.html и далее по теме

 *Quote:*   

> Without the i915 module both network and console switching work.

 

Я бы еще копнул в сторону DSDT, оно у тошибы и асуса престранное бывает.

И еще посмотрел бы что в /proc/interrupts

----------

## zeroQ

/proc/interrupts

```
           CPU0       

  0:    5560939  local-APIC-edge-fasteio   timer

  1:      15030   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          2   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:        301   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:        124   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 15:         25   IO-APIC-edge      ide1

 17:     281856   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ATI IXP, fglrx

 19:      33969   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata

 20:     184035   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3

 21:      40025   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0

NMI:          0 

LOC:    5560655 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

такой месаги не было даже..

```
Disabling IRQ #XX
```

ща попробую noirqdebug

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Рекомендую вот это еще:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems

У меня когда-то на старом компе были престранные проблемы с USB: отваливались устройства и все тут.

Помогло исправление ошибок в DSDT.

----------

## zeroQ

да...  тока разобрался и вник в фак....  dsdt и вправду buggy...   нормального dsdt для моей машины на сайте acpi  нету еще раз повторю это Toshiba L100-173....      выпали такие ошибки

```

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060912 [Jul 29 2007]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

acpi.dsl   158:     Method (_WAK, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning  1079 -                ^ Reserved method must return a value (_WAK)

acpi.dsl  1642:                 Field (SMB, WordAcc, NoLock, Preserve)

Error    4026 -                          ^ Access width is greater than region size

acpi.dsl  1644:                     SIRQ,   8

Error    4027 -                        ^ Access width of Field Unit extends beyond region limit

acpi.dsl  4048:                                 Name (_T_0, 0x00)

Error    4081 -                     Use of reserved word ^  (_T_0)

acpi.dsl  4126:                                 Name (_T_0, 0x00)

Error    4081 -                     Use of reserved word ^  (_T_0)

acpi.dsl  4602:             Method (EVNT, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning  1086 -                        ^ Not all control paths return a value (EVNT)

acpi.dsl  4929:                     Name (_T_0, 0x00)

Error    4081 -         Use of reserved word ^  (_T_0)

ASL Input:  acpi.dsl - 5275 lines, 186429 bytes, 2160 keywords

Compilation complete. 5 Errors, 2 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 917 Optimizations

```

поискал такие же ошибки у гугла...   но так как ни там чинять (заменяют код) мну помоему не подойдет...  текст исходный у людей и у мну разный...   я не уровня программера, посему исправление для меня сложновато....    есть ли какая нить сслыка с подробным описанием ошибок и их исправлением...   PLZZZ  HELP!!!   вот мой dsdt - http://paste.org.ru/?sh7sdf

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

а что в .config ?

----------

## akam

Кто нибудь смог решить проблему?

----------

## akam

Toshiba Satellite L30

Сетевуха работает нормально на ядре собранном БЕЗ APM/ACPI или загруженным с опцией acpi=off

Но на ноуте это не решение пробдемы  :Sad: 

----------

